
Veracity of Statements by Donald Trump - drKarl
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veracity_of_statements_by_Donald_Trump
======
drKarl
As an european, I was very surprised to see how Trump repeatedly spread
misinformation either by ignorance or by design (i.e. to have good numbers on
infections and to calm stock market) on Coronavirus press releases, even on
the CDC, even with CDC leadership and scientific advisors present (advisors
who then say the opposite Trump said). I found that Wikipedia article, and I
think it's fascinating how he can get away with so much falsehood, even deny
saying things that he was recorded saying. Also, in the advent of Deep Fakes
technology, that probably legitimizes to lie even more as he can later claim
that any videos saying a falsehood are product of a deep fake...

